# Old folks



## jokensmoken (Jun 6, 2019)

So three elderly grandma aged ladies were enjoying  a nice sit on the park bench when they noticed an elderly gent strolling by.
One of the gals says " hey, I'll bet I can tell your age by looking at you're wiener...
The gent politely days " no mam, I dont believe that can be done"
The other two gals chime in "yes sir,  true enough,  if you show us your wiener, we'll tell you your age.
So the skeptical gent drops his pants and the three elderly gals, after some giggling and consultation announced " you're 87" in unison.
Puzzled, the gent says as he pulls his britches up..."that's pretty amazing...how'd you know?"
To which one of the gals responds
" We were at your birthday party yesterday Ralph "


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 9, 2019)

Miss Linda and I got a real chuckle from this.
Gary


----------

